# Whats calls are working this month?



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

Anybody having any luck in Utah this month? If so, what calls are getting the best reaction?


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

vocalizations


----------



## Dirtnappers (Dec 19, 2011)

No one wants to give up the upper hand, when it comes to where and what call.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Apparently we can't team up as sportsman to tackle the predator problem but yet everyone wants to complain about mule deer numbers. Hopefully someone gives you some help. I wish I knew but it's been a couple years for me.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

PredatorSlayer said:


> Anybody having any luck in Utah this month? If so, what calls are getting the best reaction?


I went out 3 times in the last 2 weeks and havent had any luck. It rained 2 of the 3 though. I am going to try again this week, new area and different combo of calls. I will let you know if I find anything that works.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I can tell you what doesn't work.....me blowing on any type of call.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Ah I was getting tired of my electric call and i was blowing mean annoying noises on my primos little pup and i got somthing to come my way cause deer spooked away from where it was coming...but i also think i spooked it because i thought my stand was over and im pretty sure whatever it was saw me when i stood up to leave(thats when i noticed the deer)


----------



## Beast (Apr 4, 2010)

My Bro and I went out on Sat. and started with a rabbit call. We had three come to about 500 yards, and stop. So I switched it up to a hurt pup, here two of em come on the run!! One stopped @ 300, and started to circle us. The other one keep coming in, until my bro. let the air out of him. On the next stand, we heard them howling when we got out of the truck. So I started with a Challange call. Two of em came in to the side off us. It was the side my bro was on, so again he got the only shot, and again one ran out of air, and the other ran over the hill. I think the vocals are working better right now, but we did chum the first three in aways, with the rabbit call.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

bullsnot said:


> I can tell you what doesn't work.....me blowing on any type of call.


It's even worse when I'm sitting a few yards from him. I will tell you that I got this howler that brings does in like crazy -_O-


----------

